# RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)



## KoolRay (29. Juli 2016)

*RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe User!

Ich hoffe es ist okay das hier zu posten.
Ich bin hier im Forum immer wieder mal unterwegs, da vorm PC rumhängen, konfigurieren, aufbauen und zocken zu meinen Hobbies zählen.
Bin auch hin und wieder in den Spiele-Unterforen von den Games unterwegs die ich momentan zocke (GTA 5, SW Battlefront, FIFA 16 etc).

Manchmal sitz ich aber auch vor dem Rechner und mach Musik.
In dem Fall Deutschrap im Oldschool Stil, baue meine Beats selbst, scratche und rappe darauf.

Nachdem ich nun mein Album fertig habe, möchte ich das Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich einen Song nach dem anderen produziert und aufgenommen, bis das Album fertig geworden ist.
Der Stil bewegt sich wie gesagt im Oldschool Bereich, bespickt mit jugendfreien Texten über meine Person, politische sowie gesellschaftliche Themen, über die Musik an sich etc.

Das Album ist GRATIS erhältlich über folgende Links (auf den blauen download button mit der Wolke klicken): 

File-Upload.net - RaKeeM-MauernundBrcken.zip

Oder per Bandcamp (zum download bei "buy" einfach "0 Euro" eingeben):
Mauern und Brucken | RaKeeM

Nen kleinen Teaser dazu gibt es hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPTGVmO7WmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffe dem ein oder anderen gefällt´s!

Viele Grüße,
KoolRay aka RaKeeM


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Hab bis jetzt nur 2 Lieder von dir angehört, aber trotzdem: Cooler Sound, den 90er-Stil sehr gut getroffen, sehr "Phat" 
Und das machst du alles selbst? Im Video beim Scratch-Teil sitzt da nämlich ein anderer Typ am Turntable 
Thx übrigens für den Download!


----------



## KoolRay (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Vielen Dank dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast Reinzuhören!

Den 90er Stil wollte ich treffen...komme von dem nicht mehr weg .
Ja das stimmt. Im Intro "Herzlich Willkommen" ist DJ Crabtile am Turntable, das ist die einzige Ausnahme.

Alle anderen Cutz sind aber von mir.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Hallo!

Habe mir auch mal das Album runtergeladen. Coole Tracks - sauber produziert. 
Welches Programm benutzt dafür? Nicht zufälliger Weise "Fruity Loops" ?


----------



## KoolRay (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Danke auch Dir fürs Reinhören!

Ich benutze Madtracker. Kennt leider kaum einer.

Sieht so aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_PkmfQX6AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hat VST support, man hat an die 128 Spuren und setzt quasi die Noten einzeln in die Spuren oder spielt es per Keyboard im recording Modus live ein.

Sieht nicht wirklich professionell aus, gibt aber coole Plugins zum mastern usw und das Programm hat die selben Strukturen wie damals Sound-, Pro- oder Noisetracker, mit denen ich damals zu Amiga Zeiten angefangen hatte Musik zu machen. 
Vocals nehme ich mit Adobe Audition 3 auf.

Nochmal schönen Dank für das Feedback!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Das Programm kenne noch nicht. Ich habe früher mal mit "Fruity Loops" probiert Beats zu basteln. Leider ein sehr teures Hobby wenn man es richtig machen will. Und auch sehr zeitaufwändig. Aber hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kusanar (1. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Geil, ein Tracker  Kenne ich noch aus der Zeit, als ich .MODs gebastelt habe. Herrlich.


----------



## KoolRay (1. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Programm kenne noch nicht. Ich habe früher mal mit "Fruity Loops" probiert Beats zu basteln. Leider ein sehr teures Hobby wenn man es richtig machen will. Und auch sehr zeitaufwändig. Aber hat Spaß gemacht.



Ah ok.
MMhhh es geht. Kommt drauf an. Klar, wenn man das professioneller machen will, kosten die Sachen schon Einiges.
Gibt aber auch viele gute Free Plugins.

Und sich viel mit diversen Tutorials befassen, hilft.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Geil, ein Tracker  Kenne ich noch aus der Zeit, als ich .MODs gebastelt habe. Herrlich.



Echt???? Geile Sache...hehe.
Ich treff leider nur selten Tracker .

Wo? Auf dem Amiga? Da habe ich angefangen und die ersten Stücke gingen eher so Richtung Synthie Pop.
Leider habe ich davon nichts mehr, der Amiga wurde von meinen Eltern entsorgt.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*



KoolRay schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> MMhhh es geht. Kommt drauf an. Klar, wenn man das professioneller machen will, kosten die Sachen schon Einiges.
> Gibt aber auch viele gute Free Plugins.


Ja gute VSTs. Die kostenlosen klingen meistens "billig". Es sei denn man hat Tricks die soundtechnisch richtig zu bearbeiten. Drumsamples, gute Monitorboxen, Masterkeyboard usw.



> Und sich viel mit diversen Tutorials befassen, hilft.


Jo. Meistens war ich aber zu faul die anzugucken und habe so spontan irgendwie rumprobiert.

Lade mal als Anhang einen Beat von mir hoch. Eher gesagt ein Versuch. Komplett ist der nicht. Habe immer wieder was neues angefangen.
Kannst mir ja vielleicht mal deine Meinung dazu sagen. Ob der vom Grundgerüst stimmig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (1. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*



KoolRay schrieb:


> Echt???? Geile Sache...hehe.
> Ich treff leider nur selten Tracker .
> 
> Wo? Auf dem Amiga? Da habe ich angefangen und die ersten Stücke gingen eher so Richtung Synthie Pop.
> Leider habe ich davon nichts mehr, der Amiga wurde von meinen Eltern entsorgt.



Für Amiga hatte ich nie die Kohle... hatte den C64er  Leider mach ich heutzutage gar nix mehr. Obwohl mich beim Gedanken an den C64er-Sound schon wieder die Lust packen würde, aber meine "Brotbox" ist Geschichte (den hab ich Depp selber entsorgt  ) und Emulator klingt leider nicht so gut.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Musik gemacht habe ich auf dem C-64 nicht. Aber die Musik gerne gehört (höre sie teilweise immer noch). Schon krass was manche aus der Kiste rausgeholt haben.


----------



## KoolRay (3. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja gute VSTs. Die kostenlosen klingen meistens "billig". Es sei denn man hat Tricks die soundtechnisch richtig zu bearbeiten. Drumsamples, gute Monitorboxen, Masterkeyboard usw.
> 
> 
> Jo. Meistens war ich aber zu faul die anzugucken und habe so spontan irgendwie rumprobiert.
> ...



Ja das stimmt, aber hin und wieder sind auch bei den kostenlosen gute dabei. Manche klingen auch schon um Einiges besser wenn man einfach ein wenig Hall auf die Spur legt.

Ich finde den Beat ganz nice. Das Grundgerüst passt auf jeden Fall. Evtl noch ein paar Synths dazu....auch für die Hook.
Ansonsten aber Hut ab...gutes Ding 




Kusanar schrieb:


> Für Amiga hatte ich nie die Kohle... hatte den C64er  Leider mach ich heutzutage gar nix mehr. Obwohl mich beim Gedanken an den C64er-Sound schon wieder die Lust packen würde, aber meine "Brotbox" ist Geschichte (den hab ich Depp selber entsorgt  ) und Emulator klingt leider nicht so gut.



Auf dem 64er hatte ich angefangen. Mit irgend so nem Programm wo man die Noten im Hexadezimal Code eingeben musste...das waren Zeiten.
Leider habe ich davon auch gar nichts mehr...wäre schon mal lustig sich die ersten Stücke wieder mal anzuhören .

Aber stimmt, war auch sauteuer damals...alleine für das blöde Floppylaufwerk durfte man 500 Mark hinblättern.
Und für den Amiga musste ich lange lange betteln...lol.



			
				Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Musik gemacht habe ich auf dem C-64 nicht. Aber die Musik gerne gehört (höre sie teilweise immer noch). Schon krass was manche aus der Kiste rausgeholt haben



Das stimmt! Besonders Spiele wie Turrican oder International Karate...Last Ninja....Thrust usw.
Chris Huelsbeck fand ich auch immer stark!


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*



KoolRay schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beat ganz nice. Das Grundgerüst passt auf jeden Fall. Evtl noch ein paar Synths dazu....auch für die Hook.
> Ansonsten aber Hut ab...gutes Ding


Danke! 




> Das stimmt! Besonders Spiele wie Turrican oder International Karate...Last Ninja....Thrust usw.
> Chris Huelsbeck fand ich auch immer stark!


Ja Chris Hülsbeck und Rob Hubbard (siehe Signatur). Er hat auch u.a. die Musik zu International Karate gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4knkkpqzP2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KoolRay (10. August 2016)

*AW: RaKeeM - Mauern und Brücken (FREE LOAD ALBUM)*

Whoa klingt das geil!

Oh Mann....da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------

